# Country that don't suck



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

Got to start off with Townes and Dale.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

{supergroup}


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

I saw REK a couple times. Really good shows.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

This is the one I have been looking for. Not the best cut, but the first I came across.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

This one is cleaner.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

The Golden Throated One.


----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2017)

Chocolate drops. Yum.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Nov 16, 2017)

too larry said:


>


I love Dylan but he sucks on this song.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I love Dylan but he sucks on this song.


It was not great. I was just trying to get a cross section of folks who did that song. Everyone has covered it. Like this guy.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

Feel free to mix and match the next three. They did.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

I know this sounds like rock, but the theme is as old as country itself. Right down to the bloody ending.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

If the Dead hadn't caught on, Jerry could have always played steel in a country band.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

And now for some hiker music. lol


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

Two of the all time greats. May they rest in peace.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

Good talk.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

abalonehx said:


>


I first heard of him when Highway Patrol came out. Got one of his CD's and this song was on it. One of my faves.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)

Yep, highway patrol. Guit With It & 12 Shades of Brown. Essential.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

How about alt country?


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> How about alt country?


I'm a big Wilco fan.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

From the same musical tree.


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

too larry said:


> I'm a big Wilco fan.


Hell yeah. I've been listening to a lot of Lord Huron lately too.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

From before the breakup.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> Hell yeah. I've been listening to a lot of Lord Huron lately too.


I'd never heard of those guys. Thanks.


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

too larry said:


> I'd never heard of those guys. Thanks.


You bet. Do you already know about Calexico?


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

too larry said:


> From before the breakup.


Hell yeah. You know that's a cover, right?


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> You bet. Do you already know about Calexico?


I think i had heard the name but not the music.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> Hell yeah. You know that's a cover, right?


Yea, I knew it was an old song. Didn't really remember that the Stooges did it first.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

too larry said:


> I think i had heard the name but not the music.


They've done a million different albums in a dozen different styles. They're a total trip.

Anyways, here's their cover of Corona:, AKA the Jackass theme song:


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

More with the gun theme.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

Don't you love it when the outlaw country guys do some pop jazz? Talk about out of his comfort zone.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)

This is just as far the other way.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 17, 2017)

great thread larry...


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> great thread larry...


Thanks. I've had to work every night this week, and I was really bored.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm not sure how I got this far without David Allen Coe.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2017)

Im not really a big fan of new country or country in general, but this song don't suck.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Im not really a big fan of new country or country in general, but this song don't suck.


Good one.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

Those sands of time are always falling.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2017)

Why Kris Kristoffersons acting career was bigger than his singing career is a mystery to me.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Why Kris Kristoffersons acting career was bigger than his singing career is a mystery to me.


The Highway Men were the outlaw country super group. They all did a movie, Stagecoach the year after they got together. That was 1986, but he had done a ton of movies by them. Pat Garret and Billy the Kid was the biggie I guess. That was early 70's. I googled him, and he has been in over 80 movies.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2017)

Sorry, it didnt translate well in text. I was being sarcastic about his singing. Hes an actor and he sings like it lol. He was well known far before The Highway Men and not for his vocals haha
Seemed to me as though he was the oddball of the Highway Men.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

Hiccups and all.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry, it didnt translate well in text. I was being sarcastic about his singing. Hes an actor and he sings like it lol. He was well known far before The Highway Men and not for his vocals haha
> Seemed to me as though he was the oddball of the Highway Men.


For sure he was known as a song writer for good reason. I heard him say that not many years in the past he had been cleaning the ashtrays of guys like Jennings, Cash and Nelson. He wasn't sure how he wound up on stage with them.


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2017)

I just heard Mel Tillis died a while back. I always admired his toughness, even if his music wasn't my thing.


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Dec 29, 2017)

Wheeler walker jr. You'e welcome


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2017)

I wanna play.

Not too keen on country music in general.
But I like these takes on this genre.


----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 31, 2017)

Not a big country fan but Alan Jackson , Here in the real world is a goodone. 
Hank williams, willie, merl hagard, any old outlaw country.
Like most genres of music the new stuff sucks ass lol


----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Jan 2, 2018)

Wavels said:


> I wanna play.
> 
> Not too keen on country music in general.
> But I like these takes on this genre.


I'm a big fan of Jason, in and out of the Drive-by Truckers. This one is as country as it get. Another sappy love song.


----------



## too larry (Jan 2, 2018)

Wavels said:


>


----------



## deno (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


----------



## cookie master (Jan 7, 2018)

I heard some crap about "I got me a truck" country has gone downhill


----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2018)

Not the song I was looking for, but still a good one.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> For sure he was known as a song writer for good reason. I heard him say that not many years in the past he had been cleaning the ashtrays of guys like Jennings, Cash and Nelson. He wasn't sure how he wound up on stage with them.


Yea I always thought he was the oddball out in the Highway Men, but what the hell they made it work. I got the honor of seeing them as a kid, I cried when Cash walked out. A few years later Johnny and June were playing a couple hours away, I bought a single ticket in third row. Had to buy a single ticket as that was before "The Movie" made him "cool again" and at 17 all my friends puckered their face and said "Who?" when I asked em to go. I'm really glad I did it.


----------



## deno (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)

Wheeler Walker Jr...thats some funny shit. And doesn't suck, lol.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 20, 2018)

Check these guys out:

Old crow medicine show-tell it to me

The dead south-badtards son

Brother dege-too old to die young

The devil makes three-old number seven


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 20, 2018)

You know dust off or buy a record player, great country available on vinyl in almost every goodwill and such...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> You know dust off or buy a record player, great country available on vinyl in almost every goodwill and such...


wellll....there's country available on vinyl in a lot of goodwills...great country?.....not so sure about that...
and really, theres not a lot of vinyl at any of the thrift shops around here, there are a couple of guys who come to the local flea markets, but they seem to know the value of things, and want more for anything worth a shit


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh i gotta dig through lots of junk, shit tons of swaggart n gospel and welk, but ive found a good handful but maybe my area doesnt have anyone like that... ive got Cash, the carter family, loretta lynn, anne murray, etc...


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 20, 2018)

Not necessarily country, but I've been listening to a lot of folk lately. 

Some off the top of my head, 

Shakey graves - late july

Tom waits - bad as me

Railyard ghosts - a month from now


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 20, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> Oh i gotta dig through lots of junk, shit tons of swaggart n gospel and welk, but ive found a good handful but maybe my area doesnt have anyone like that... ive got Cash, the carter family, loretta lynn, anne murray, etc...


My local thrift stores are junky, I only had a handful of good finds this last year, none of which were vinyl. Did manage to nab a nice set of bibs, a router table, and decent case for my spare compound bow.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jan 20, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Not necessarily country, but I've been listening to a lot of folk lately.
> 
> Some off the top of my head,
> 
> ...


When i smoke i prefer deeper stuff than country typically. I


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wellll....there's country available on vinyl in a lot of goodwills...great country?.....not so sure about that...
> and really, theres not a lot of vinyl at any of the thrift shops around here, there are a couple of guys who come to the local flea markets, but they seem to know the value of things, and want more for anything worth a shit


So true. Lots of records got made. A few good ones. Seems like most of them wind up in a thrift store somewhere. Almost all 78's are good investments these days. But you don't see very many of them.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> My local thrift stores are junky, I only had a handful of good finds this last year, none of which were vinyl. Did manage to nab a nice set of bibs, a router table, and decent case for my spare compound bow.


I try to skip a week going to town when I can. But when I go, I hit 5 thrift stores. I've got lots of good hiking clothes. Also a two room tent {for $25}. It's been a few years, but I got 5 Phish shows, each one 3-4 CD's long, for 5 bucks. Luck plays a big part in thrift store shopping.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)

love the subject mater and stories of stugill


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)

sad country


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)

not strictly country...


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)

hootenanny? hoedown?


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)

beautiful song. Veronica Maggio is in the audience loving it.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## deno (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't know if this counts, but she sounds so country to me. Great song...


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

I like this cut of Mother Blues


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

long time gone. . . .


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

This one's probably here a bunch of times already..






Heres one that might not be ?


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> This one's probably here a bunch of times already..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Dwight's whiny sound. But a little of it goes a long way.


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 31, 2018)

too larry said:


> I like Dwight's whiny sound. But a little of it goes a long way.


.. LOL agreed! ..actually I'm a big Zevon fan but I do like his cover


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. LOL agreed! ..actually I'm a big Zevon fan but I do like his cover


Me too.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Novabudd (May 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. LOL agreed! ..actually I'm a big Zevon fan but I do like his cover


 Yokum developed and groomed that sound playing gigs in university. He discovered the kids really went for it so he just continued with it.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

It's been a couple of years since I've seen REK. He needs to come back to the Moon.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)

Bonus post. I can put this one on two threads.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (May 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## vertnugs (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't really get into country music much.But i do have some songs i dig,all sappy n shit.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 30, 2018)

most of todays country sucks

trucks, beers, guns, mud, etc...

but this shit is good right here...

check out cody jinks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 30, 2018)

another bad ass song from cody jinks


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks. Never heard of him before. Good music.

{this would work in that other thread too}


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 1, 2018)

An old classic from an obscure group


----------



## too larry (Jul 1, 2018)

Some good alt country genetics in that group.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nashville_West

*Nashville West* was a short-lived American country rock quartet that was briefly together in the late 1960s. The group comprised multi-instrumentalist Gene Parsons, guitarist Clarence White, singer-guitarist-fiddler Gib Guilbeau and bassist Wayne Moore. Parsons and White left the band to join The Byrds while Guilbeau and Parsons later joined the Flying Burrito Brothers.

Along with the International Submarine Band, The Byrds and The Flying Burrito Brothers, Nashville West was among the pioneering groups of the country rock genre.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> Some good alt country genetics in that group.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nashville_West
> 
> ...


I've got the original LP. The chatter between tunes is priceless, they talk about giving away free groceries at the end of the show.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 3, 2018)

Ray Price and Roger Miller doing a Miller tune.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

I came across this show this morning. When I have the time, it sounds like it would be a good watch.


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

Ole Waylon. That's the real shit there... Look at that old Fender Super Reverb amp behind him. Telecaster and that phaser or flanger always on.


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Ole Waylon. That's the real shit there... Look at that old Fender Super Reverb amp behind him. Telecaster and that phaser or flanger always on.


He was the real deal.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

"I ain't no ordinary dude, I don't have to work"... badass lol


----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> "I ain't no ordinary dude, I don't have to work"... badass lol


I had an uncle who dressed like him, down to the goatee. When I was in high school he ran off, leaving his wife and kids high and dry. 11 years later when he came back, he said he had memory loss, and the first name he saw was Jesse Coulter, so that is what he used all that time. I got a kick out of it. Not so good for his wife. After 7 years she had him declare dead and remarried. She had to pay back the life insurance, and divorce him.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

The dude is a spittin image of his daddy


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 9, 2018)

El Camino (not the car) by Amos and Willie


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2018)

Backyard dirt said:


> El Camino (not the car) by Amos and Willie


I'm a big Amos Lee fan. I first heard of him on this ACL show.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> I'm a big Amos Lee fan. I first heard of him on this ACL show.


 I heard him first on Mountain Stage. Saturdays we get 1 hour of E town, 2 hours of Mountain Stage and then 2 of the new Prairie Home Companion which often has some good tunes. And then Sunday American Routes. Are we missing anything?


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)

Backyard dirt said:


> I heard him first on Mountain Stage. Saturdays we get 1 hour of E town, 2 hours of Mountain Stage and then 2 of the new Prairie Home Companion which often has some good tunes. And then Sunday American Routes. Are we missing anything?


I never know when it comes on, but All Songs Considered is pretty good too.

I've caught a little of Mountain Stage a time or two. It is not on my two NPR stations, but I pick up Troy State radio once in a while, so they must have it.


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 15, 2018)

a nice waltz.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 15, 2018)

but lots of people think this is the best version. Starts with the snake report.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 15, 2018)

Portland duo doing a* Buck Owens tune.*


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 3, 2018)

This is pretty much the newest country I like. Disclaimer** I do not agree with the way his music went, but this is a great album.





Cheers


----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 4, 2018)

too larry said:


>


 Not a good tune out here in the west right now..... but a good one nonetheless.


----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)

Backyard dirt said:


> Not a good tune out here in the west right now..... but a good one nonetheless.


I thought the same thing when I posted. But I was listening along to this weekend's American Routes, and I saw it on the play lists. Never heard it before.

https://beta.prx.org/stories/250066


----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 9, 2018)

skip over dinner and go to 2:50 

I'm pretty sure this is country


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2018)

Jimbuktoo said:


>


I saw where his wife and kids have a new show. They were making the rounds of the morning TV shows here in the States.


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

Love this cut.


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 30, 2018)

Not sure is this is even country but I classify it as . He has some really great music if you ask me


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 5, 2018)

That Wichita Lineman is great, love that dobro and pedal steel


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2018)

This is great for uphills.


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2018)

Today when I was clearing trails, I heard a country song about blue tarp nation, chainsaws in the pines, etc, etc. on my weather radio. Tried to find it tonight, but this is the newest hurricane relief song I could find.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2018)

14 pages, and no one's posted L'il Junior ? This cat was too country for the rock stations, and too rock for the country.


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2018)

injinji said:


> Today when I was clearing trails, I heard a country song about blue tarp nation, chainsaws in the pines, etc, etc. on my weather radio. Tried to find it tonight, but this is the newest hurricane relief song I could find.


My wife was watching this on Face Book when I walked through. This is the song I was looking for.


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 14 pages, and no one's posted L'il Junior ? This cat was too country for the rock stations, and too rock for the country.


Thanks. I hadn't heard of this cat.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice jam,


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2018)

injinji said:


> Thanks. I hadn't heard of this cat.
> 
> [/MEDIA]


My friend, I envy you. Start with the RCA albums, and the early videos. It's gonna be an intense ride. Here's a quote from the best article online about Gary Stewart.

"Want to hear a man sing his own epitaph? Seek out "Honky-Tonk Man," the 1981 B-side of one of Stewart's last RCA singles. Barely clinging to a woozy melody he bought off some picker for a bottle of wine, Stewart spits out the words like he's singing from the dark end of a mile-long bar, lost on a ten-year drunk. Even the great Roy Dea謡ho produced the record--couldn't stomach Gary's extreme vocal. Stewart drags the song through the mud of his life, staining the words with bitterness, self-loathing and a few drops of romance. This is honky-tonk star as sideshow freak, the sound of a man opening his own ribcage to show you his bloody, still beating heart. Nobody paid the least bit of attention to it."

http://www.furious.com/perfect/garystewart.html


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

Wasted Days and wasted nights ! Sir Doug Sahm on 1st solo.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2018)

RIP Roy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Been a minute since I heard her or that song.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Been a minute since I heard her or that song.


Yeah, and featuring Graham Nash when he doesn't suck is something.


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, and featuring Graham Nash when he doesn't suck is something.


He was good at choosing bandmates, no?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 19, 2018)

One of the greatest guitar players ever, regardless of style. Take it from Jimi.


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Hashishh (Nov 19, 2018)

A little different of a style, but something that always hits home.


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 19, 2018)

And just because this dudes gotta be the best Canadian country singer I've ever heard. In his early 20's as well!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2018)

@Amos Otis you are effecting my algorithems. Look what You Tube had up next in the Queue for me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2018)

injinji said:


> @Amos Otis you are effecting my algorithems. Look what You Tube had up next in the Queue for me.


Never question how the good things come your way, but sure, I'll take the credit if I must> 

covering james brown.....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 25, 2018)

Time to crank some tunes for a Sunday beer to get ready for hang over Monday!


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you Jesus. Thank you Lord.


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 30, 2018)

Happy Friday everyone! Stay medicated!


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 3, 2018)

Gives me chills, most of today’s country is a joke but this cat is the real deal


----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 3, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Stay medicated!


Man that’s weird, I didn’t see your post when I made mine


----------



## Hashishh (Dec 3, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> Man that’s weird, I didn’t see your post when I made mine


It was worth reposting


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 9, 2018)

Technically, it’s Rockabilly/Blues. Slide guitar, etc.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

Came across this in my studies.


----------



## herbfanatic (Dec 10, 2018)

Bluegrass


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

A buddy sent this to me yesterday. I'm not a fan of Christmas music at all, but I don't mind when it's by an Okie from Muskogee.


----------



## too larry (Dec 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> A buddy sent this to me yesterday. I'm not a fan of Christmas music at all, but I don't mind when it's by an Okie from Muskogee.


This is my favorite Christmas song. REK keeping it real.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Wtf? I didn't know Ron Jeremy could sing too!?


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

too larry said:


> This is my favorite Christmas song. REK keeping it real.


That's a pretty good one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

Too rock for country...too country for rock. With Nicolette Larson.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)

Of all the bands Chris Hillman was in, this was the best by far.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2018)

The real deal.


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Go go n chill (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Wavels (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

Nobody could sing heartbreak like L'il Jr.


----------



## too larry (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 7, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

*"Your do what you want when you wanna do it daddy"*
*Gary Stewart - Everything A Good Little Girl Needs*

*



*


----------



## Wavels (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

Wavels said:


>


The guy riffs off Jimmy crack corn. Inspiration comes from the darnedest sources.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2019)

some of the best of two generations of bluegrass,Jimmy Martin,Vassar Clements,Jerry Douglas,Mark O'Connor,Bela Fleck.


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> some of the best of two generations of bluegrass,Jimmy Martin,Vassar Clements,Jerry Douglas,Mark O'Connor,Bela Fleck.


Good stuff. 

A much different cut.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2019)

recognize any of these players?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Awesome harmonica!


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> recognize any of these players?


I knew the Blackberry Smoke guys, but had to look up the rest of them.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2019)

What are those guys passing?


----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2019)

If this has already been posted, well, it's worth listening to again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

Dillard and Clark w/ Bernie Leadon..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2019)

Charlie Pride is on tonight's American Masters on PBS.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 22, 2019)

I just got a data warning but if you get a chance check out Abbie the Spoon Lady with Chris Rodriquis (sic) on youtube.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)

Wonderfully illustrated video.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Wonderfully illustrated video.


My bro always post this one when he's a little buzzed off the booze. Good tune


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Feb 22, 2019)

Pigrim Brothers - Nowhere else but here


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Feb 22, 2019)

Warumpi Band - My island home




Bit different to what you guys in the states may be used to but a rather iconic country rock song down under hope you like


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2019)

Willie Nelson and family is pretty much it. No more magical voice anywhere. Seen him several times. Good guy.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Willie Nelson and family is pretty much it. No more magical voice anywhere. Seen him several times. Good guy.


 Wonderful talent. There are a lot of great vocalists today but they have to sing a style that sells records. I see it all as cookie cutter. Pretty much the same beat and voice inflections. Not a lot of individuality in todays "country".


----------



## gwheels (Feb 23, 2019)

I used to hate country music...and then my girl told me about a song that made her think of me every time.

So it aint all bad


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 23, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I used to hate country music...and then my girl told me about a song that made her think of me every time.
> 
> So it aint all bad


It aint bad at all, specially when it gets your girl thinking . Im old school country, been playing and singing classic country and bluegrass since i was 13. Geesh im old .


----------



## gwheels (Feb 23, 2019)

What is funny to me is i say the original punk rocker was not punk he was Johnny Cash. I grew up on old school country and it is nostalgia for me.

And Johnny Cash will always be the OG punker to me. And that is a big deal. His rendition of hurt gives me the chills every time I hear it.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 23, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


>


Just found him a few months ago, loving it. Big fan of Cody Jinks as well.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 23, 2019)

gwheels said:


> What is funny to me is i say the original punk rocker was not punk he was Johnny Cash. I grew up on old school country and it is nostalgia for me.
> 
> And Johnny Cash will always be the OG punker to me. And that is a big deal. His rendition of hurt gives me the chills every time I hear it.


Yes Johnny Cash was one of the original bad boys of country and did a lot of crossover stuff. He had a lot of blues and soul and could really communicate that thru his music. A lot of famous rock stars credit his influence and help. Just before he died he did a song just him singing and playing piano. I forget the name , cause im stoopid, but its a really powerful, thought provoking piece.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 23, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Just found him a few months ago, loving it. Big fan of Cody Jinks as well.


Kinda reminds me of young Bob Dylan


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Wonderfully illustrated video.


LOL! That was funny. Especially the picture of the fat women smooshing the skinny guy in bed.


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Mar 1, 2019)

Ironbark Jim - Slim Dusty


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

Like James Brown, only white and taller.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 8, 2019)

Anyone posted this yet? It's Johnny Cash and some Canadian lady.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Anyone posted this yet? It's Johnny Cash and some Canadian lady.


Whoa...that's awful.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

I was thinking this was one pale ass crowd, but then he said they were playing in Holland. Never mind.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Mar 30, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Who's this Dale Watson fella ?


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

I picked up his Live in London England CD when I bought a CD collection from a pawn shop several years ago. Since then I've listen to him quite a bit. He's one of the few folks actually singing county music today.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dale_Watson_(singer)


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 30, 2019)

Sounds good, most of the "new country" i dont care for. His voice reminds me of Merle Haggard.


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Sounds good, most of the "new country" i dont care for. His voice reminds me of Merle Haggard.


You will like this one then.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> You will like this one then.


Damn that is good stuff !


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 30, 2019)

Sturgil Simpson is my favorite Country Music artist by far.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 30, 2019)

More good stuff kinda like a Waylon Jennings x Buck Owens .


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Sturgil Simpson is my favorite Country Music artist by far.


Groovy! I dig the beer studio.totallybitchin


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)

Happy birthday Merle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


Woody was sick for a long time, and had extended hospital stays. I can't remember where I saw it, but Arlo was talking about a Doctor there that was from some other country. He came to Arlo and his mom, and said that Woody was delusional. He thought he was friends of all the presidents and millions of folks sang his songs. They had a good laugh at that one.


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)

A little southern rock..


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


I went to the library to get the movie. It appeared checked in in the catalog but it wasn’t on the shelf! Someone stole it. I was going to check out the book but it didn’t look that good.


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2019)

too larry said:


>


That song is awesome. Is that really true? Lol. I’m new to Oklahoma and wondering if I might get myself a bible for dash while driving around these unknown parts. My sister told me it was a Bible Belt state. I met a couple Jesus freaks so far but don’t just how deep the shit is round here.


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That song is awesome. Is that really true? Lol. I’m new to Oklahoma and wondering if I might get myself a bible for dash while driving around these unknown parts. My sister told me it was a Bible Belt state. I met a couple Jesus freaks so far but don’t just how deep the shit is round here.


It wouldn't hurt.


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


There is a church service broadcast on Gulf 104 {Tallahassee's only classic rock station} Sunday mornings that play a lot of old timey bluegrass gospel music. I was thinking this morning that we needed a bluegrass thread on RIU.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> There is a church service broadcast on Gulf 104 {Tallahassee's only classic rock station} Sunday mornings that play a lot of old timey bluegrass gospel music. I was thinking this morning that we needed a bluegrass thread on RIU.


With Herb [ of course ] and the king of acoustic 6 string Tony Rice.





4/6 of what would become the Desert Rose Band - w/ Herb [ of course ], Bill Bryson on bass, and the king of the six string, John Jorgenson.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> There is a church service broadcast on Gulf 104 {Tallahassee's only classic rock station} Sunday mornings that play a lot of old timey bluegrass gospel music. I was thinking this morning that we needed a bluegrass thread on RIU.


Bluegrass rocks. I played the BG circuit here for about 15 years and met some outstanding people.


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)

A little bit of everything


----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Apr 18, 2019)

I knew this guy jack that played blue grass on his slide. .


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

Yesterday when RIU was down, I googled it to see if there was any news on it. This turned up in my google search. Guys on the road have lots of time on their hands.

https://www.oxfordamerican.org/item/477-the-texas-playboys-taxonomy-of-farts


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yesterday when RIU was down, I googled it to see if there was any news on it. This turned up in my google search. Guys on the road have lots of time on their hands.
> 
> https://www.oxfordamerican.org/item/477-the-texas-playboys-taxonomy-of-farts


The two cuts mentioned in the story.

1935





{I think this is the 1951 recording, but not sure}


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)




----------



## CikaBika (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2019)

*You To Come Home To - Dean Dillon and Gary Stewart*

*



*


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> *You To Come Home To - Dean Dillon and Gary Stewart*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hey, you know late 50's and early 60's country music. I've been looking for a dude with a flat top who was enough of a star to get serious airplay. Named Gary. My Daddy wore that hair and had that handle {instead of Larry}. I know it's not your Gary. He had a head of hair.


----------



## Blindnslow (May 11, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> Hey, you know late 50's and early 60's country music. I've been looking for a dude with a flat top who was enough of a star to get serious airplay. Named Gary. My Daddy wore that hair and had that handle {instead of Larry}. I know it's not your Gary. He had a head of hair.


I've drawn a blank. George Jones fits the appearance, but he's not forgettable.


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've drawn a blank. George Jones fits the appearance, but he's not forgettable.


Google didn't help either. Daddy was called Garry down at the docks {at Panama City} where he was a stevedore. It was for a singer who had a flat-top like his. It was 1960 when he started that job. Never really thought about the singer until just recently. Lots of folks in the 50's had flat-tops. 

Hmmm. . . . .


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2019)

esto patea traseros


----------



## playallnite (May 30, 2019)

*The Quebe Sisters - "It's a Sin to Tell a Lie"*


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2019)

playallnite said:


> *The Quebe Sisters - "It's a Sin to Tell a Lie"*


I swear, I didn't know a couple of my exes were Quebes.


----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## blu3bird (Jun 29, 2019)

I liked the band Staind, but I think Aaron Lewis is better as a country singer


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 30, 2019)

This girl !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 30, 2019)

Back 2 Back ,country that doesn’t Suck !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 30, 2019)

TRIPLE 2 the fence !


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2019)

Country really does kinda suck.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 30, 2019)

Triple 2 the fence ,errr never mind ,u don’t get it/any


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2019)

We frequent a [email protected] store simply because they don’t play Country Music


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 30, 2019)

O DEAR , done


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Country really does kinda suck.


Wrong, even though some does.  Kinda the same as rock and "Chest Fever". 
I'd think in your neck of the country, you'd love country music, amigo.

If music were food, this is pure honey.


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2019)

Seen bunches of Country stars in another space and time.

Commander Cody and those Airmen did not suck.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 3, 2019)

ONLY GIRLS SING REAL COUNTRY,cause WE R WOLF !


----------



## hillbill (Jul 4, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> ONLY GIRLS SING REAL COUNTRY,cause WE R WOLF !


Thanks Willie!


----------



## medviper (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

YT had this in my feed. I'm not saying these guys don't suck, as I've only listened to a few minutes of them.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)

Otis: “ If music were food,this is pure honey “

If those are original words you win ! Daaaamn powerful !

I didnt even listen I just stopped w/that .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)

Not to many male country make the cut for me personally but “c’mon wille help me “


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2019)

Willie is 86 and on tour with a new album. Just badly dated myself with that album thing.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 7, 2019)

next UP , AMEN 

!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 7, 2019)

ginger loves this cowboy


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)

July 7 and NO1 has beat ,”the cowboy rides away “ it’s a classic 4 sure but beatable, some1 saddle up !

Need me some country flavor


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)

I like my weed like I like a good ole country suit ,lime green ,ty well played


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2019)

Dolly don't need the band.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 19, 2019)

“Get off my stage “ love me some dolly sas !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)

Cooking gumbo today ,ginger said play me some country


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

Thought the Stones’ “Girl With Far Away Eyes” and of course “Dead Flowers” were great country tunes myself


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Thought the Stones’ “Girl With Far Away Eyes” and of course “Dead Flowers” were great country tunes myself


Agree.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sturgill Simpson doesnt suck.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

Before the girls, Fleetwood Mac “Blood On The Floor”.
My hippie is showin!


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

Fleetwood Mac was one of the best R&B bands before the girls.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Before the girls, Fleetwood Mac “Blood On The Floor”.
> My hippie is showin!


Albatross is cool, always sounded like an old school cowboy tune to me.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2019)

"Fast Food and Fast Women [ Heartache and Heartburn ]"


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2019)

For maximum enjoyment:

1. skip through to the 1:25 mark
2. smoke a bowl.
3. enjoy the low budget humor
4. Country that [nearly] don't suck @ 5:00


----------



## too larry (Jul 30, 2019)

Pretty funny.


Amos Otis said:


> For maximum enjoyment:
> 
> 1. skip through to the 1:25 mark
> 2. smoke a bowl.
> ...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2019)

too larry said:


>


My dad loved Marty Robbins.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2019)

Hell of a racer!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)

@too larry - hey man, I just noticed that the Marty Robbins song above, and the Jerry Lee Lewis tune in the other thread, is the same freekin song - just different lyrics. Even the piano intro - did you catch that?


----------



## too larry (Aug 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> @too larry - hey man, I just noticed that the Marty Robbins song above, and the Jerry Lee Lewis tune in the other thread, is the same freekin song - just different lyrics. Even the piano intro - did you catch that?


I didn't notice that. I did notice Jerry Lee was very subdued {for him}. I'll give them another listen.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2019)

More than a few country songs have the same melody.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2019)

Drop a beat ,3 post of just talk in a music thread

Edit: wait 1, might be on me , I’m high has F let me get my bearings


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)

Gene Parsons;Guitar,Lead Vocal
Ralph Stanley;Tenor Vocal 
Clarence White;Mandolin,Low 3rd Vocal 
Vassar Clements;Fiddle 
Roger Bush;Bass


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> More than a few country songs have the same melody.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2019)

Sassy ASSED girls ,beeee the death of us ALL !


----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2019)

Not a political statement am I dropping here....just comedy. Lighten up, Francis ! The best punchline is at 3:17. "Arf arf arf " [ lol ] @norcaliwood


----------



## Therrion (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

I feel this in my soul rn.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2019)

*You Can Feel It In Your Soul*


----------



## Therrion (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Therrion (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 24, 2019)

Love angles ,DAMMN BOYS ducking love ANGLES


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2019)

A replay of Ken Burn's Country Music is on PBS now. I recorded it, but haven't watched it yet. But Ken Burns. . . . . . . . .


----------



## playallnite (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## New Age United (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Redeye 420 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


>


Have you been watching Ken Burn's Country Music on PBS? I'm only on the 3rd one, but really liking them a lot.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> Have you been watching Ken Burn's Country Music on PBS? I'm only on the 3rd one, but really liking them a lot.


I'll check it out!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 27, 2019)

I didn’t give credit at the time cause it was just a seed planted and it wasn’t rooted .

However you’ve said the most profound statement I’ve personally taken away from this site regarding the current state of us . Im miss quoting but

“the house and the barn are burning and you are proud of the mailbox you just painted “ has resonated w/me more than I can say .

I truly get that ,very profound grandpa ! 

That is country that DOES NOT SUCK .


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 6, 2019)

My thoughts on the updated site


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 12, 2019)

Duplicate: this duo,holy shit , in my top 10 . I LOVE angles and “ 7 spanish angles “ goddamn cant be beat !






“At the alter of the SUN “

Edit: come on Willy help me w/this thang !


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

53 years ago today, The Yardbirds played a concert at The Fillmore in San Francisco: (Any of you there that night?)
Here is a great story about The Yardbirds, Jeff Beck and Marshall Amplification as told by the manager of the band Simon Napier-Bell:
FILMORE WEST, 1966...
"Shortly after the Yardbirds filmed Antonioni’s guitar-smashing scene for Blow Up, they left for a tour of the States. Today in 1966, we were at the Filmore in San Francisco, near the end of a tour that had seen plenty of problems.
Thanks to Antonioni, Jeff had become an addicted amp-smasher. Gig after gig he rammed the neck of his guitar through the speakers. We were using Marshall amps and in those days there were only a dozen or so in the country. I was kept imprisoned in the Chicago Hilton, phoning round America trying to locate them, fixing to have one sent to each night's gig, only to see it destroyed by more bad-tempered Becking.
After a week, the supply of amps gave out and Jeff refused to go on. Thereafter the group continued as a foursome and I was able to leave my air-control centre at the Hilton and fly to California, where I stayed with film director Clive Donner in his house in Beverly Hills, together with his secretary and her boyfriend.
Revolver had just been released and we listened to it over and over while we lived sanely on poolside cocktails, interrupted by the daily arrival of Jack Lemmon and Peter Falk to rehearse for the film Clive was about to make with them.
Two or three times a week I flew to one of the group’s gigs, like the one at the Filmore. But particularly memorable was one in San Diego.
The group had arrived to find their equipment was still a thousand miles away. It meant they would have to cancel the gig and the promoter was nervous of the consequences.
I arrived from L.A. at five in the afternoon and the promoter asked if I’d mind going on the local TV news to explain the situation. I agreed but felt nervous. I had a feeling the interviewer would give me a rough time. Keith Relf saw my nervousness and kindly popped out to buy me a big cigar to steady my nerves (something still allowed on TV in those days).
The make-up artist dabbed me with slap, the studio manager counted down, and I calmly lit the cigar.
The interviewer asked, ‘Mr Napier-Bell, is it true you’ve deliberately had the equipment held up so the group are unable to play, when in fact the real reason is that Jeff Beck has walked off the tour?’
I felt I could easily counter the question. The group had already played four gigs without Jeff - this was a simple matter of the freight being delayed. I took a deep drag on my cigar.
There was a flash, a crack like a cap gun and the damned thing blew up. The local joke shop had done Keith proud. The studio collapsed in laughter and I was left sitting in front of a hundred thousand viewers with a blackened face.
It was the only funny thing I can remember about managing The Yardbirds."
EXCERPTED FROM
‘YOU DON’T HAVE TO SAY YOU LOVE ME’
BY SIMON NAPIER-BELL
PUBLISHED BY EBURY BOOKS



And the thing that started the whole problem. . . . .


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
12 hrs · 
On Oct. 24, 2005, Cream ( Ginger Baker, Jack Bruce and Eric Clapton) began their series of reunion concerts at New York City's Madison Square Garden.
How many of you were at one or more of the shows, 14 years ago? How many of you wish you would have been there?


----------



## too larry (Oct 24, 2019)

Damn it. Wrong thread.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 25, 2019)

Not exactly country but great pedal steel by Sneaky Pete. Doesn't suck.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2019)

^ pretty much sucks


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ pretty much sucks


This thread is like Face Book. Can not police all posts for accuracy.


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2019)

Edit: yep I hear ya BOYS, she sure ain’t country ,and WHAT she sucks ,GTFOOH ! FUCKING SASSY FIRE


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Love how he's trying to look like that banjo work is no big deal.


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 8, 2019)

Hard to believe this isn't the first cross dressing cowboy  





Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2019)

"She didn't tell my daddy no." - 1975


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 7, 2019)

This kid is a road warrior ! Fucking Tanya T bringing that CryBaby shit


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Flacco !


----------



## New Age United (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## New Age United (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Buds N Brew (Jan 6, 2020)

too larry said:


>


The Mysterious Rhinestone Cowboy at his finest! Thanks for this one.


----------



## Buds N Brew (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Buds N Brew (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Buds N Brew (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Buds N Brew (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

One, two, sixty three. . . .


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2020)

Good Friday morning everyone.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

This does not exist. Country sux.


My dad had a kuntry band and played rhythm and sang. Practice was @ our house, I was the beer fetch boi. Never cared for it.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

Brandon Ward6 years ago
Y'all, You've said it! Gary Stewart was Great! He was pure country. I just now did some research Biography on Gary only to learn something I didn't know or remember. Gary took his own life after his wife of 43 yrs passed way. His wife died in November of 2003 and Gary passed in December or 2003. At the moment I read this, just now, I broke down in tears and cried to God.............in sorrow. Gary taking his own life has hurt me so bad......................so bad....


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Brandon Ward6 years ago
> Y'all, You've said it! Gary Stewart was Great! He was pure country. I just now did some research Biography on Gary only to learn something I didn't know or remember. Gary took his own life after his wife of 43 yrs passed way. His wife died in November of 2003 and Gary passed in December or 2003. At the moment I read this, just now, I broke down in tears and cried to God.............in sorrow. Gary taking his own life has hurt me so bad......................so bad....


So sorry my friend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> So sorry my friend.


No, wait a sec...lol. That's a random post on YouTube, not mine. Just posted it as an example of the effect L'il Jr had on a lot of people, and still does. 20 yrs ago, Drinkin Thing ruled every honky tonk jukebox.

But thanks just the same, amigo. Let's change the mood. 
"Now he's got you and I've got two divorce lawyers on my back."


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

Amos is the son my Dad always wanted......my dad and his brother are reknown gittar players and had bands for 40 yrs locally....me and 2 brothers never picked up on it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Amos is the son my Dad always wanted......my dad and his brother are reknown gittar players and had bands for 40 yrs locally....me and 2 brothers never picked up on it.


Certainly not just your dad. What's not to want? 

You'll find me, as well as @too larry on most music threads covering many genres. I think I can speak for him as well when saying it's a wonderful gift to be unrestricted by styles when appreciating great music.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

My Dad is 90! And when I call him up to check on him he forces me to hear him play his guitar and guess the song, STILL!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> My Dad is 90! And when I call him up to check on him he forces me to hear him play his guitar and guess the song, STILL!


My dad was 94 when he died two years ago. I hope you ask him to play it for you one day soon, amigo.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> No, wait a sec...lol. That's a random post on YouTube, not mine. Just posted it as an example of the effect L'il Jr had on a lot of people, and still does. 20 yrs ago, Drinkin Thing ruled every honky tonk jukebox.
> 
> But thanks just the same, amigo. Let's change the mood.
> "Now he's got you and I've got two divorce lawyers on my back."


I wondered about that. That you would know everything there was to know about Gary already.


----------



## too larry (Jan 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> . . . . . . You'll find me, as well as @too larry on most music threads covering many genres. I think I can speak for him as well when saying it's a wonderful gift to be unrestricted by styles when appreciating great music.


Well said. I listen to Jimmy Buffet to Jimmy Vaughn on any given day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

too larry said:


> Well said. I listen to Jimmy Buffet to Jimmy Vaughn on any given day.


----------



## Dope Fly (Jan 24, 2020)

Hank Williams and Hank Williams the third's music is reliably good. Avoid Hank Williams the second IMO.

A lot of people enjoy Johnny Cash and Elvis as well. Myself, not so much. But they are classic country music staples.

Try out some bluegrass stations on Pandora radio! Bluegrass is almost universally loved.

Edit: I'll be more specific and embed relevant CM videos later.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> . . . . . . .Try out some bluegrass stations on Pandora radio! Bluegrass is almost universally loved. . . . . . .


Welcome to RIU. You might find something you like on this thread.





__





Blue Jam






rollitup.org


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 7, 2020)

Love this dude.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 5, 2020)

For the jibba Jabber PLAYA !!!


----------



## myvoy (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## New Age United (Apr 7, 2020)

Jesus Christ, Jesus Christ, Johnny boy, first heard your music just a few months ago and you instantly became my favorite artist of all time, rest in peace brother there's no more pain, pour that cocktail and light that cigarette, ladies and gentle men John Prine has bought the farm


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)

New Age United said:


> Jesus Christ, Jesus Christ, Johnny boy, first heard your music just a few months ago and you instantly became my favorite artist of all time, rest in peace brother there's no more pain, pour that cocktail and light that cigarette, ladies and gentle men John Prine has bought the farm


----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 11, 2020)

The Grateful Dead


----------



## injinji (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 11, 2020)

Savage bitches


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 11, 2020)

“The sunlight Surely hurts my eyes “


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2020)

The kind of girls you take home to meet your mom dad.


----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> The kind of girls you take home to meet your mom dad.


Most covered song on the AT.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 13, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 16, 2020)




----------



## 420drummer (May 16, 2020)

Not much these days but anything before the late nineties or so. Gotta love granddaddy of it al ol jimmy Rodgers The ol yodeling cowboy.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2020)

Birthday boy.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm not familiar with his main project, but Ben Nichols of the country band Lucero recorded a concept album based off Cormac McCarthy's novel _Blood Meridian _entitled _The Last Pale Light in the West_. I'd rather listen to this any day over some Florida Georgia Line tripe...

McCarthy is my favorite author, and to hear his bloody and desolate vision of the American frontier translated into music has interesting and clever results. I can't really fuck with Ben's vocals, so the instrumental track ("The Judge") is by far my favorite. I can see it being played over the credits of a hypothetical _Blood Meridian _movie... if any filmmaker actually has the balls to get such an adaptation off the ground! Now I wonder which actor will portray Judge Holden...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## dbz (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2020)

Angles every time !!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Desert_Kid (Jul 29, 2020)

something wrong with you if you don't like Willie


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

Desert_Kid said:


> something wrong with you if you don't like Willie


Well said. Welcome to RIU.


----------



## injinji (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2020)

Ronnie Milsap on piano
Bill O'Reilly on fiddle


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2020)

birthday boy


----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)

A better cut.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2020)

"My feet do more than wear out my shoes."


----------



## injinji (Aug 30, 2020)

Birthday girl


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Re- arranged.


----------



## injinji (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2020)

kinda


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Roshambizzle (Oct 3, 2020)

Shania Twain on mute.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Shania Twain on mute.


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2020)

She’s the best


----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)

You Tube just left this on my front porch and rang the bell. Had to bring it in.


----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 23, 2020)

I have a thing for 12 string guitars & slide guitar - this song has both!
This is a fun song to water my plants & garden gaze with.


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> I have a thing for 12 string guitars & slide guitar . . . . . . . .


Dave Mason has been playing 12 string since way back. (not sure about slide)


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2020)

the irony is rich


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Medskunk (Oct 31, 2020)

Im sure all countries suck in the world at this point. Good choices could be the moon or another planet somewhere closeby. Maybe an oil rig in mid ocean or in one of those boathouses somewhere by easter island. Keep a little greenhouse on the roof

(  i know)


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2020)

A man with a big time buzz.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 4, 2020)

https://youtu.be/owRA2AucEMQ


https://youtu.be/ScxI94XDdtY

https://youtu.be/kg_zurRBHlg


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2020)

Covering Stephen Stills


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Nov 16, 2020)

It's up to you guys as to if it doesn't suck, but this show is country AF.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2020)

*Vertical Expression (of Horizontal Desire) (feat. Freddy Fender)*


----------



## injinji (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

This is the reason Hank Jr turned out like he did. He doesn't look like he's having fun playing his daddy's tunes.


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 3, 2020)

Some classic Marty


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Some classic Marty


His influence was wide spread. I'm a deadhead, and love the so called cowboy songs they do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

RIP


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)

injinji said:


> RIP


Gary was the pianist in Charlie's touring band just as he began to break as a single artist. He was introduced by CP on his first appearance on TNN's Nashville now.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow, such a shame. This is one of my favorite Charlie Pride songs. Thanks for all you contributed Mr. Pride, RIP.


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Gary was the pianist in Charlie's touring band just as he began to break as a single artist. He was introduced by CP on his first appearance on TNN's Nashville now.


Did not know that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)

injinji said:


> Did not know that.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Musical is a county that don't suck!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2020)

"I had just that summer discovered a Gary Stewart song I’d never heard before, “Honky-Tonk Man,” a B-side from 1981, recorded not long before Stewart was dropped from RCA. Stewart always had a genius for melodrama, but on this number he digs so deep that he almost buries himself in self-parody. The story of a honky-tonk singer who gains fame and adoring crowds, the lyrics are triumphant, but Stewart trembles and growls and gurgles out syllable by aching syllable, an anthem of abject surrender. For all of its campy oddity, it is nevertheless a devastating recording. Melodrama, in extremis, is horror. “Want to hear a man sing his own epitaph?” McDonough wrote. “Seek out ‘Honky-Tonk Man.’” 

- https://www.oxfordamerican.org/item/1294-honky-tonk-man


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 19, 2020)

“o dear santa fill it well ! “


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> "I had just that summer discovered a Gary Stewart song I’d never heard before, “Honky-Tonk Man,” a B-side from 1981, recorded not long before Stewart was dropped from RCA. Stewart always had a genius for melodrama, but on this number he digs so deep that he almost buries himself in self-parody. The story of a honky-tonk singer who gains fame and adoring crowds, the lyrics are triumphant, but Stewart trembles and growls and gurgles out syllable by aching syllable, an anthem of abject surrender. For all of its campy oddity, it is nevertheless a devastating recording. Melodrama, in extremis, is horror. “Want to hear a man sing his own epitaph?” McDonough wrote. “Seek out ‘Honky-Tonk Man.’”
> 
> - https://www.oxfordamerican.org/item/1294-honky-tonk-man


A good read. Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## solakani (Dec 21, 2020)

Boru420 said:


>


Get my money, buy my medicine
Buy my medicine, buy my medicine
Get my money, buy my medicine
Buy my medicine, buy my medicine


----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## V256.420 (Dec 21, 2020)

I saw the name of this thread...........................did a double take............................and said to myself don't post don't post don't post. Then I posted


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2020)

*So I skipped the middle tune because the first was AAA +*
The exchange with Ricky, then the 3rd song - no way there's a dry eye in the house. Good stuff here.
Signed, new Bee Gees fan.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

*KENNY ROGERS*
Country-pop superstar

_Aug. 21, 1938 — March 20, 2020_


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Not quite country. Country + Rap = Crap. Sure my neighbors enjoy it at 1000 watts or so through two dual 18" mains and 500 of jbl sub. 

Turn it up. You'll feel it. 

Peace and safety tonight folks. Who else is going to badger me? My wife no longer affects me. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2021)

*BUCKY BAXTER*
Steel guitarist known for his work with Steve Earle and as a member of Bob Dylan's Never Ending Tour
_1955 — May 25, 2020_


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 14, 2021)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

Be nice you melt head


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Be nice you melt head


It's OK. I always talk shit to country music lovers. I can't help it. I was born a Rocker, and will stay that way for life. My wife's actually a fan of country, and listens to it sometimes when I'm not around.

But everyone knows my car won't play country music. My amplifiers even refuse.

Here's my favorite country song.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

Did not turn to country until I got married ha ha ha some 25 years ago fuck I'm old


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm only liking it because you posted it @MICHI-CAN lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 14, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's OK. I always talk shit to country music lovers. I can't help it. I was born a Rocker, and will stay that way for life. My wife's actually a fan of country, and listens to it sometimes when I'm not around.
> 
> But everyone knows my car won't play country music. My amplifiers even refuse.
> 
> Here's my favorite country song.


I was always hard rock or thrash but my horizons have broadened through the years. Hey, you like what you like. How about this.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm only liking it because you posted it @MICHI-CAN lol


I posted because I like. Poke me with a stick. Please don't pacify or placate. 

Friends. gotta laugh.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I was always hard rock or thrash but my horizons have broadened through the years. Hey, you like what you like. How about this.


80's death metal, import psycho at heart. From bluegrass blues and classical playing parents. Lullabies to thrash. I have a favorite or soon to be found. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

The battle of 1814


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

I ment no disrespect just can't stand the singer


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I ment no disrespect just can't stand the singer


I have many of them. But the meaning is the same regardless of oration.

All good.

My example. Love the songs.??????????????


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have many of them. But the meaning is the same regardless of oration.
> 
> All good.
> 
> My example. Love the songs.??????????????


That song is awesome. Seger put a ton of energy into his songs.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I ment no disrespect just can't stand the singer


Hank Williams is an acquired taste. The same can be said for Hank Jr and Hank 3. But in some families, singing sad songs is like a tradition.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2021)

And my dad got drunk and beat my ass every time he came out of the speakers put me though a wall with a 6 inch punch and did thishella family tradition as always thank you for your time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm a Pirates dream sunken chest


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And my dad got drunk and beat my ass every time he came out of the speakers put me though a wall with a 6 inch punch and did thisView attachment 4797199hella family tradition as always thank you for your time


Sorry for your trauma. I hope you can surround yourself with love in the family you choose.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2021)

I have and now you are a part of it welcome to my nightmare lol as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm a Pirates dream sunken chest


Well at least you can laugh about it now brother. Fathers of that generation were an interesting breed. I remember when I was 13, was at a camp ground we went to in the summers and was doing work for the owner on a cottage. Was up a ladder when the older guy I was working with banged onto me with a second ladder. I shoved it away and it pissed him off so he swung it back and knocked me off my ladder and I fell about 12 feet to the rocks below. I limped back to my father who saw the whole thing. First thing out of his disappointed face, " why didn't you kick him in the nuts". I forgave him for all the things he did as I refuse to carry all that anger with me. I hope you have been able to do the same.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes I thank him and moved on he was a military man after he caved my chest in he went back to Vietnam and as far as I know he did not come back


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Well at least you can laugh about it now brother. Fathers of that generation were an interesting breed. I remember when I was 13, was at a camp ground we went to in the summers and was doing work for the owner on a cottage. Was up a ladder when the older guy I was working with banged onto me with a second ladder. I shoved it away and it pissed him off so he swung it back and knocked me off my ladder and I fell about 12 feet to the rocks below. I limped back to my father who saw the whole thing. First thing out of his disappointed face, " why didn't you kick him in the nuts". I forgave him for all the things he did as I refuse to carry all that anger with me. I hope you have been able to do the same.


Daddy was one in a million. It was my Mamma who was the one of nightmares in my family. When she died 3 years ago it was such a relief. The sad thing was she hid herself from the outside world, so only close family knew how she was. All my scars are on the inside.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2021)

O ya he did say that he might have made a man out of me lol


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes I thank him and moved on he was a military man after he caved my chest in he went back to Vietnam and as far as I know he did not come back


That is unfortunate. I went the other way, left my father and spent 2 years homeless from the age of 15 to 17. Sleeping in abandoned cars and buildings seemed like a better life. Was not until years later that I reconnected with him at my grandfathers funeral. I was grateful I was able to form some kind of relationship with him before he died. I suppose many of us have such things from our childhood, I think the key is to not let it define who we are now. That much is our choice.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> Daddy was one in a million. It was my Mamma who was the one of nightmares in my family. When she died 3 years ago it was such a relief. The sad thing was she hid herself from the outside world, so only close family knew how she was. All my scars are on the inside.


Emotional scars are worse than physical in many cases.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> Hank Williams is an acquired taste. The same can be said for Hank Jr and Hank 3. But in some families, singing sad songs is like a tradition.


I love me some Hanks. I’ve soured a little on Jr since the 80’s and 90’s, but 1&3 are still my shit. I have to put on Mississippi Mud every time I drive my old lifted dodge mud truck. 
#fuckcurb
#burnitandpassitaround


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

Hank 3 looks and sounds just like his granddaddy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2021)

Well let's see off the top of my head I would have to say teddy bear Phantom 309 Seminole Winds


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well let's see off the top of my head I would have to say teddy bear Phantom 309 Seminole Winds


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


>


What's the joke about playing country music backwards? You get your wife back, you get your job back, you get your dog back, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Jan 25, 2021)

That don’t suck!


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 26, 2021)

im not sure about this one lol


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Boru420 (Jan 26, 2021)

fook me smh


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 28, 2021)

Give this a try to the end please. Trust me. Edit 5.5m views. Listen


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## solakani (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 4, 2021)

The USA is a country that doesn't suck.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 12, 2021)

“We can REALLY give em something to TALK about “


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 28, 2021)

“Though time & time I told her sooo “”


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 27, 2021)

This came around on the mp3 player today while I was mowing. Figured this was a good place to put it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

injinji said:


> This came around on the mp3 player today while I was mowing. Figured this was a good place to put it.


dude....that's too fucking country...


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude....that's too fucking country...


LOL, what's with all the remakes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

i like hank williams senior, johnny cash, loretta lynn....then i kind of slip into the stuff that isn't really country but sure ain't rock and roll...like Horton Heat, Wayne Hancock, Brother Dege, the legendary shack shakers, earl whitehead and the grievous angels, the deadsouth.


----------



## injinji (May 28, 2021)

Birthday boy


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Jul 14, 2021)

Sturgill Simpson. This isnt his best song, but its what introduced me to the man and if you like it, youre in for a wonderful ride with the rest of his work. Going to see Sturgill and Willie later this year


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2021)

i just found Ray Wylie Hubbard...that's a funny mother fucker right there, listen to Choctaw Bingo...we gonna have us a time


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just found Ray Wylie Hubbard...that's a funny mother fucker right there, listen to Choctaw Bingo...we gonna have us a time


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2021)

i am really digging this sound right now...
i'm not sure if it's country or not...but it ain't just rock and roll....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 31, 2021)

“Better drink up & go while you can “


----------



## injinji (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2021)

This came around on the mp3 player today.


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## MAGpie81 (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone post any Sturgill, yet?
Get past the funny intro, and commercial, in this vid for some good storytelling-






or enjoy this “psychedelic country” hit-


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2021)

“Deluxe edition “


----------



## myke (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## myke (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## myke (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

Everyone on the stage, an icon of country music.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 9, 2022)

i never once in my life thought i would yodel...i still won't if i'm not alone, but i howl like a dog to this song when i'm alone


----------



## injinji (Mar 9, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i never once in my life thought i would yodel...i still won't if i'm not alone, but i howl like a dog to this song when i'm alone


I like to sing Jack of Diamonds while hiking at night. I do have enough neighbors that I get a dog to barking once in a while.


----------



## injinji (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Dreaming1 (Mar 18, 2022)

Country? Singer/songwriter stuff. Americana.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 18, 2022)

Joe Buck , Hank 3 , Bob Wayne , Unknown Hinson , Johnny Horton , Hank Williams the king , Johnny Cash


----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 18, 2022)

Sorry, can’t think of any at the moment. I’ll have to get back to you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2022)

i actually don't care for much of this guys music, but this song speaks to me




 by the way, a nickajack is a hillbilly from around the Tn. Al. border, around the nickajack reservoir...


----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

This is the only country that doesn't suck!


----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lockedin (Jun 25, 2022)

injinji said:


>


I'm pretty high right now - is that Andy Griffith on the right?


----------



## injinji (Jun 25, 2022)

Lockedin said:


> I'm pretty high right now - is that Andy Griffith on the right?


No. But I did a quick dive into his bio and I couldn't find anything about his backing bands.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2022)

Today was my last day at work. One of our board members has lost his mind, and three long time employs have left in the last month.


----------



## injinji (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Tolerance Break (Jul 13, 2022)

Tyler Childers acoustic cover of Time by Pink Floyd


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 1, 2022)

"I've got your memory, or has it got me..."


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 4, 2022)

That was fucking outstanding! Shit like this is why I use this forum... "I've got a wife with a frying pan, so when she talks, I'll listen."

To quote Forrest Gump's DI,, yet again," God damn it Gump, you're a goddamn genius!"


----------



## injinji (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2022)

My afternoon nap didn't take, so I'm heading out the camp early. But I did remember to mention a new show on our local NPR station. A local named Rusty spins classic country from 7 to 8 central. Then a lady who's name eludes me does an hour of singer songwriter stuff. They call it Echoes of the Opry. The first hour is really good. The 2nd is more hit or miss.





__





HD-1 Stream - WKGC Public Radio


WKGC 90.7-1 FM & HD stream is online 24 hours a day, and 7 days a week. WKGC is a broadcast service of Gulf Coast State College.




www.wkgc.org


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 16, 2022)

This makes me think of growing weed for profit in the 2020s:

"I got a slow rollin low. Forgot the words to my song. Ain't that just like a fool? What to ride on them trains, when the trains is all gone."


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 5, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I still think this is the greatest country album ever recorded.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2022)

sometimes you have to get back to the basics...


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## dabbles (Dec 20, 2022)

i could also post every song willie nelsons ever done. I could, but i wont.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Bongoloid (Dec 30, 2022)

too larry said:


> Got to start off with Townes and Dale.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

Bongoloid said:


>


i like Uncle Lucious, check out "Pocket full of Misery if you haven't heard it yet.
here's a guy i like a couple of songs by...and hate a couple of songs by...










he sometimes strongly reminds me of a young Johnny Cash...and sometimes not 8/


----------



## Bongoloid (Dec 30, 2022)

Coulter wall first one sounds like a bit of Steve Earle influence to me,BTW i think Guitar Town is one of the best country albums ever and made the mainstream take notice and pull up their socks. I liked both of those.thx for sharing it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

Bongoloid said:


> Coulter wall first one sounds like a bit of Steve Earle influence to me,BTW i think Guitar Town is one of the best country albums ever and made the mainstream take notice and pull up their socks. I liked both of those.thx for sharing it.


i was thinking about sleeping on the blacktop...i think it's about being on tour, sleeping on the blacktop and the things he sees and thinks about...and waiting on his sense to catch up to him.
nickajacks are hillbillies from the Tenn./Ala. border, business man with a needle and a spoon doesn't seem to need any explanation.
two dead in an accident he saw, and it makes him wonder about good and evil, and if any of it is real...
maybe?


----------



## Bongoloid (Dec 30, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was thinking about sleeping on the blacktop...i think it's about being on tour, sleeping on the blacktop and the things he sees and thinks about...and waiting on his sense to catch up to him.
> nickajacks are hillbillies from the Tenn./Ala. border, business man with a needle and a spoon doesn't seem to need any explanation.
> two dead in an accident he saw, and it makes him wonder about good and evil, and if any of it is real...
> maybe?


I never heard of him before you posted,I searched the lyrics and I think you're right it seems to be about touring and sleeping on the bus,all becoming one long day and different experiences and observations along the way,insignificance but vital .


----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Bongoloid (Dec 30, 2022)

injinji said:


>


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 30, 2022)

USA


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 1, 2023)

70 years ago today.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Bongoloid (Jan 1, 2023)

injinji said:


>


Steven Tyler goes country.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2023)

I love this lady.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 2, 2023)

Also the little guitar runs in the beginning are very nice.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

What Kelly does in this song is amazing to me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Monday at 11:38 AM)




----------

